

Onswipe Partners With Automattic To Power iPad Traffic  - PStamatiou
http://blog.onswipe.com/news/onswipe-partners-with-automattic-to-power-ipad-traffic-on-18-6-million-wordpress-com-blogs

======
ttol
Jason is the man. He will run through walls and jump over canyons. (HN: he is
also #14 on the leaders page: <http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders>)

Last year I met with Jason to discuss the project. When he described it to me,
I immediately understood the vision and his goals and plan to get there. When
he passed me the iPad with the demo, I was sold. Within 24 hours, I committed
to be the first investor. I wrote a quick blurb here:
[http://waynechang.com/2011/01/13/proud-to-be-a-part-of-
onswi...](http://waynechang.com/2011/01/13/proud-to-be-a-part-of-onswipe/) \-
Crazy that post was only two months ago.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Wayne, seriously thank you for the faith and being an awesome friend all these
years. Everyone here would be lucky to have him as an angel.

------
CrazedGeek
Jason, this is awesome. So very awesome. I do have two minor
complaints/requests:

1\. Custom fonts support. I use two imported fonts from Google Web Fonts on
the normal version of my site, and it'd be nice to have them on the mobile
version too.

2\. Disqus support. It's a little disheartening to tap View Comments and see
"Comments are closed" on every entry, especially when they're not. I'm pretty
sure Disqus has a mobile view- I've gotten it when using WPtouch.

Regardless, this is basically the slickest web app interface I've seen on my
iPad. (Possibly a bit slow on my iPad 1, but that might just be my server to
be honest.) Congrats!

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
1\. We have all the native iOs fonts. We're working on something cool with
typekit :)

2\. is it??? I think it only counts as closed IF the comment count is zero. I
use disqus too as does a lot of the world+loves it.

Thank you for the kind words. Wait until you see the newer stuff. We'll be
showing it off soon and it's mindblowingly fast/slick.

------
cesarsalazar12
Great news for a very ballsy startup. They haven't been afraid of telling
people how swipes are going to replace clicks in most terms. At first I was
skeptical, but the move by Wordpress just confirms that they truly have
something.

------
reymundolopez
Sweet, finally a good wordpress theme for iPad (I know is not just a theme)

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
wait until you see what is coming, it's breathtaking. thank you for the kind
words.

------
brk
Awesome progress. Very happy to see this announcement.

Congrats.

------
tnorthcutt
Just fyi, it seems to be overloaded right now. Cannot load plug.onswipe.com.
Kills my site in a normal browser too, not just on the iPad. Is that the
expected behavior?

~~~
cr1st1an
Hi, this was unexpected. Everything should be working ok now... thanks! :)

~~~
tnorthcutt
Glad you got it sorted out. I just get a blank white screen for my site, but
it sounds like it's working fine for others. I reckon I'll try it out again in
a bit once some kinks are worked out.

Any reason why visiting a site from a normal browser would still necessitate
loading something from plug.onswipe.com? Can't that be excluded, and only
loaded when visiting on an iPad?

~~~
cr1st1an
Hi, that behavior doesn't seem related to the plugin. Would you like to share
your link anyhow?

------
ck2
I don't own any Apple devices to test this but I am curious if they are
enabling WYSIWYG post composing on iphone/ipad using native interface somehow?

For some unknown reason Apple does not enable contentEditable (designMode) in
mobile Safari for easy WYSIWYG. This is holding back the web to pre-2003
status (IE 5.5 and Firefox 2.0 had contenteditable).

~~~
armandososa
we don't do that, but sounds like a good idea for the future :)

------
zzzmarcus
Looks great, but the default install didn't work on my blog for some reason.
I'll have to look into exactly why. I'm on WP 3.1 with a WooThemes theme.
(<http://marcusvorwaller.com/blog>)

In any case, I'm excited to use it once I get the kinks worked out, nice work.

~~~
andreshb
send me an e-mail to a@onswipe.com

------
Mystalic
Congrats, Jason!

------
1tw
It looks great in portrait, but the big empty stripe on the right in landscape
is a bit distracting - any reason why you're not using the full width of the
screen?

~~~
armandososa
Very wide text columns are not very pleasant to read.

relevant: [http://ui.stackexchange.com/questions/3618/ideal-column-
widt...](http://ui.stackexchange.com/questions/3618/ideal-column-width-for-
paragraphs-online)

------
rkudeshi
This is very impressive, but it removes some of the unique personality of
individual blogs. As a reader, is there any way to disable it systemwide?

------
boctor
Looks nice, but it consistently crashes Safari on my iPad 1 on every blog I
tried.

------
andujo
Congrats Jason and Andres!

------
alphadog
How does this plugin handle shortcodes?

~~~
andreshb
Should work on the articles, do you have any that don't work?

